# Cheats for GTA vice city



## CT Squad (Apr 7, 2006)

Any one knows any cool VC cheats

some of them

bigbang- xplode all vehicles nearby
panzer- for tank

any more


----------



## ashfame (Apr 7, 2006)

*here what u need*

here pal
definitely u will get what u want
even i get it from here
*www.gouranga.com/nf-cheats-gtavc.htm
by the way how much u hav completed the game
if u need any help on any topic i can help
i know the full game tips


----------



## yashved (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a complete list of codes for GTA VC that I know:

Weapons (tier 1) - thugstools
Weapons (tier 2) - professionaltools
Weapons (tier 3) -	nuttertools
Armor	             -       preciousprotection
Health1	              -      aspirine
Raise wanted level -    youwonttakemealive
Lower wanted level -   leavemealone
Good weather	      -  apleasantday
Great weather	     -   alovelyday
Sunny weather	     -  abitdrieg
Stormy weather	    -  catsanddogs
Foggy weather	     -  cantseeathing
Rhino tank	        -  panzer
Faster game clock   -  lifeispassingmeby
Faster game play    -  onspeed
Slower game play   -  booooooring
Destroy all cars -	bigbang
Pedestrians riot	- fightfightfight
Pedestrians attack you -	nobodylikesme
Pedestrians have weapons - ourgodgivenrighttobeararms
Change wheel size6	   -      loadsoflittlethings
Only wheels visible on cars -     wheelsareallineed
Dodo cars (flying)2	      -     comeflywithme
Better driving skills7	       -     gripiseverything
Bikini women with guns4	   -    chickswithguns
Heavy traffic	                  -    miamitraffic
Black traffic	                   -    iwantitpaintedblack
All traffic lights green	 -   greenlight
Trashmaster	               -     rubbishcar
Bloodring Banger (style 1) -	travelinstyle
Bloodring Banger (style 2) -	gettherequickly
Caddy	                           -    betterthanwalking
Pedestrian costumes3	    -    stilllikedressingup
Lance Vance costume	   -    looklikelance
Ken Rosenberg costume	 -    mysonisalawyer
Hilary King costume	     -    ilooklikehilary
Phil Cassaday costume	   -    onearmedbandit
Sonny Forelli costume	    - idonthavethemoneysonny
Mercedes costume	    - foxylittlething
Cars float on water     -	seaways
Tommy is fatter	               -  deepfriedmarsbars
Tommy has thin arms and legs	- programmer
Reguard target	              -   airship


----------



## ashfame (Apr 11, 2006)

how can i turn off the cheats activated so that game can be saved safely. :roll:


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

Whats the poll relating to this post?

@ashfame - the game simply warns you so as to make you play without cheats. 99.99^99% its success write :roll: never heard of a failure...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2006)

Cricket 2005 ! has better graphics then 2002 !


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 12, 2006)

Cricket 2005 or 2002 can be played using a cheat in GTa VC   or y the poll


----------



## Mayur (May 1, 2006)

try www.cheatbook.de you will get loads of cheats there
here is the sa cheat page
Grand Thef Auto - San Andreas

Cheatmode:
----------
Update by: karim nagy
Submitted by: PY$O
Submitted by: Skar
Submitted by: Snake
Submitted by: PhoeniX
Submitted by: Haspa

Type these codes during the game (do not pause). 
Do not save the game with the codes active.

The set code can be uppercase or lowercase. 

Code       Effect
-----------------
MUNASEF  - Adrenaline Mode 
YLTEICZ  - Aggressive Drivers 
COXEFGU  - All Cars Have Nitro 
ZEIIVG   - All green lights 
XJVSNAJ  - Always Midnight 
CIKGCGX  - Beach Party 
IOWDLAC  - Black traffic 
CPKTNWT  - Blow Up All Cars 
AFSNMSMW - Boats fly 
BSXSGGC  - Cars Float Away When Hit 
RIPAZHA  - Cars Fly 
ASNAEB   - Clear Wanted Level 
BMTPWHR  - Country Vehicles and Peds, Get Born 2 Truck Outfit 
ASBHGRB  - Elvis is Everywhere 
FOOOXFT  - Everyone is armed 
YSOHNUL  - Faster Clock 
PPGWJHT  - Faster Gameplay 
BTCDBCB  - Fat 
CFVFGMJ  - Foggy Weather 
OUIQDMW  - Full Weapon Aiming While Driving 
PRIEBJ   - Funhouse Theme 
MROEMZH  - Gang Members Everywhere 
MROEMZH  - Gangs Control the Streets 
BAGOWPG  - Have a bounty on your head 
YECGAA   - Have Jetpack 
AIYPWZQP - Have Parachute 
HESOYAM  - Health, Armor, $250k 
NCSGDAG  - Hitman In All Weapon Stats 
JHJOECW  - Huge Bunny Hop 
OSRBLHH  - Increase Wanted Level Two Stars 
WANRLTW  - Infinite Ammo, No Reload 
BAGUVIX  - Infinite Health 
CVWKXAM  - Infinite Oxygen 
XICWMD   - Invisible car 
JYSDSOD  - Max Muscle 
OGXSDAG  - Max Respect 
EHIBXQS  - Max Sex Appeal 
LFGMHAL  - Mega Jump 
IAVENJQ  - Mega Punch 
AEDUWNV  - Never Get Hungry 
AEZAKMI  - Never Wanted 
AFPHULTL - Ninja Theme 
OFVIAC   - Orange Sky 21:00 
ALNSFMZO - Overcast Weather 
AJLOJYQY - Peds Attack Each Other, Get Golf Club 
BGLUAWML - Peds Attack You With Weapons, Rocket Launcher 
PGGOMOY  - Perfect Handling 
LLQPFBN  - Pink traffic 
AUIFRVQS - Rainy Weather 
SJMAHPE  - Recruit Anyone (9mm) 
ZSOXFSQ  - Recruit Anyone (Rockets) 
THGLOJ   - Reduced Traffic 
IOJUFZN  - Riot Mode 
CWJXUOC  - Sandstorm 
LJSPQK   - Six Star Wanted Level 
KVGYZQK  - Skinny 
LIYOAAY  - Slower Gameplay 
BEKKNQV  - Slut Magnet 
JCNRUAD  - Smash n' Boom 
CQZIJMB  - Spawn Bloodring Banger 
RZHSUEW  - Spawn Caddy 
EEGCYXT  - Spawn Dozer 
OHDUDE   - Spawn Hunter 
JUMPJET  - Spawn Hydra 
AGBDLCID - Spawn Monster 
AKJJYGLC - Spawn Quad 
PDNEJOH  - Spawn Racecar 
VPJTQWV  - Spawn Racecar 
JQNTDMH  - Spawn Rancher 
AIWPRTON - Spawn Rhino 
AQTBCODX - Spawn Romero 
KRIJEBR  - Spawn Stretch 
URKQSRK  - Spawn Stunt Plane 
AMOMHRER - Spawn Tanker Truck 
UBHYZHQ  - Spawn Trashmaster 
KGGGDKP  - Spawn Vortex Hovercraft 
SZCMAWO  - Suicide 
AFZLLQLL - Sunny Weather 
VKYPQCF  - Taxis Have Nitrous, L3 Bunny Hop 
MGHXYRM  - Thunderstorm 
BGKGTJH  - Traffic is Cheap Cars 
FVTMNBZ  - Traffic is Country Vehicles 
GUSNHDE  - Traffic is Fast Cars 
ICIKPYH  - Very Sunny Weather 
LXGIWYL  - Weapon Set 1, Thug's Tools 
KJKSZPJ  - Weapon Set 2, Professional Tools 
UZUMYMW  - Weapon Set 3, Nutter Tools 


Unlock 50 percent extra health:
-------------------------------
complete level 12 of the paramedic mission. 

Enable fireproof: 
-----------------
Complete level 12 of the fire fighter missions. 

Unlock pimping mission:
-----------------------
Enter a broadway (low-rider vehicle) and press R3. Drive the 
prostitutes to their destinations for big cash. After the tenth 
"trick" prostitutes PAY you rather than you paying them. 

Unlock BF Injection:
--------------------
Get First place at the Dirt ring race Las Venturas Stadium. 

Unlock Super GT:
----------------
Get all Bronze medal in Driving school. 

Unlock Dune Buggy:
------------------
Beat the score of 25 at the Dirt Ring. 

Unlock Hotknife:
----------------
Get all gold medals in the Driving school. 

Unlock Jet Pack:
----------------
Complete the Airstip asset near Las Venturas.

Unlock NRG 500:
---------------
Get all gold medals in Bike School. This bike can be found quite 
easily in a car park near the Johnson house. 

Unlock Rustler:
---------------
Get all Bronze medal in pilot school.

Unlock Freeway:
---------------
Get all Bronze awards in Bike School. 

Unlock Hotring racer:
---------------------
Get First place in 8-Track. 

Unlock Monster Truck:
---------------------
Win it by beatin the 8-Track Tournament. 

Unlock Stunt plane:
-------------------
Get all silver medals at the pilot school. 

Unlock Medic Outfit:
--------------------
100% with Katie Zhan 

Unlock Pimp Outfit:
-------------------
100% with Denise Robinson 

Unlock Racing Outfit:
---------------------
100% with Michelle 

Unlock Police Outfit:
---------------------
100% with Barbara 

Keep weapon after getting busted:
---------------------------------
Date Barbara 

Keep weapon after getting wasted:
---------------------------------
Date Katie 

Unlock Ak-47 to spawn in the Johnson's Family Home:
---------------------------------------------------
complete all 100 tags in Los Santos.

Unlock Tec-9 to spawn in the Johnson's Family Home:
---------------------------------------------------
complete all 100 tags in Los Santos. 

Unlock Sawn-Off Shotgun to spawn in the Johnson's Family Home:
--------------------------------------------------------------
complete all 100 tags in Los Santos.

Unlock Molotov Cocktails to spawn in the Johnson's Family Home:
---------------------------------------------------------------
complete all 100 tags in Los Santos.

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: GHAZI NASSIF MAKKI

This is not really a cheat its a hint , while you playing if you wanna shoot 
someone or defend your self with shooting , shoot at the head its the perfect 
spot that any weapon can kill the victim with and you only need one bullet cool haa!

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: carl the man of gta

when you play the first mission you get a cycle to finish the mission n 
when u get left behind u get ataked by the gang members u just have to do 
is put the bazokka cheat and blast them then finish it by staying behind.

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: Lizzer

When you come to end of the state(that's then when you will see a blockade's 
and stop sign's)with car don't try to get into the water and cross the state 
line bicose your wanted level will increase by 4 stars.Even if you get back 
in your state then you will have still 4 stars.Why??Bicose you had crossed 
state line!You can cross state line when you have finished the first state 
and all mission's in her.
If you have any problem's contact radiozaza007@yahoo.com 

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: Rahul

You Can repair your vehicle for free by just going to Carl's home & parking 
any vehicle in his garage. Roam around for some time & when you will be back 
your vehicle will be as good as new.


Hint:Store More vehicles in garage:
-----------------------------------
Submitted by: Prathmesh Mhatre

At CJ's home in Los Santos you can store maximum 2 Cars or Bikes or so.To fit more 
park one car near the wall Find BMX and park it extream end of garage find some more 
bikes this time garage won't open.Park bike in front of the door and get off the bike 
door will open up.Get on the bike casually CJ will take a run up on the bike and bike 
will enter the garage without any problem.You can store as many as bikes fit in the garage.
You'll find BMX parked in front of the house opposite CJ's at certain timings

Hint:Ride on bicycle be healthy:
--------------------------------
Submitted by: Prathmesh Mhatre

Drivers in Los Santos are always in hurry even an old lady don't hesitate to bump the 
stopped car(This reminds me my driving in Liberty City & Vice City) it difficult no 
navigate around Los Santos with such traffic.Since people don't give up their cars easily 
like previous versions of GTA;riding on BMX is the best way to get around as well as increase 
the Stamina.Railway lines,Water cannals are safer & faster to travel Or simply stick to footpaths 
to not to be squashed 

Stuck in Los Santos?:
---------------------
Submitted by: Prathmesh Mhatre

You're stuck in Los Santos up to the mission'A break from Los Santos...'.But stil you can have 
a close look of other cities here are the tips
1.Go to the South-east corner of Los Santos walk along the railway lines.Swim towards north reach 
  to the coaste quickly 
2.Keep going north along the railway lines soon you'll reach station.(You'll be declared 6 star 
  wanted as soon as you enter other city.Even cheat can't wipe that out)
3.If you're lucky you may catch up the train if there isn't any train wait and defend yourself 
  from Army and Police.Soon there'll be a train.Get into cotrol room by pressing F standing near 
  the engine.
4.Accelrate train backwards.Now cops and army can't get you DO NOT SLOW DOWN TRAIN MUCH or you'll 
  be busted
5.Now all you have to do is manage your speed High on straight lined Medium on curved ones.Have 
  fun watching at least.
NOTE:TRAIN COULD DERAIL ON CURVED HIGH GAGE RAILS(ESPACIALLY IN MOUNTAINS)MY TRAIN ONCE DERAILED 
NEAR A TUNNEL DONT REMEMBER WHICH BUT COACHES DETACHED & WENT INTO THE SEA I SURVIVED ONLY 
BECAUSE ENGINE HAD ENTERD THE TUNNEL DERAILED & TLITED 

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: Goofy

You can skydive with CJ,some tall buildings have a yellow marker at the 
bottom to take you to the top of the building.On top of some buildings 
there is a parachute,take it and jump of the building,press Left Mouse 
Button to deploy the parachute.Otherwise use the parachute cheat,then spawn 
the Hydra (Use NumPad8 and NumPad2 to move the thrusters) the fly very high 
and jump out of the plane! 

Hint:
-----
Submitted by: Vlad  vlad142@yahoo.com

After you complete the missions Torreno gives you,
drop by at his house. You'll find some
mass-destruction weapons that you can use.


----------



## Chirag (May 1, 2006)

Cricket 05 has better gfx than Cricket 2002. But I like to play Cricket 2002 more than Cricket 2005.


----------

